# Help please



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone have a contact number for Paul at Glossmax?

Can you PM it if you do.

Thanks

Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyone?:tumbleweed:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

pmd :wave:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> pmd :wave:


Thanks mate. :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Pm'd as well.


----------



## Mr.G (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey can i get the number too please.....looking for advice!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

post up your question we are all here to help if we can


----------



## Mr.G (Sep 26, 2008)

I've just gone and waxed 120 on products. Hope i've bought the right ones lol!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

pm me what you bought and ill tell you what i think


----------

